

Take down Notice from Y Combinator - jizie
http://getintoycombinator.com/take-down-notice-from-y-combinator/

======
stackcollision
I don't see a (TM) on the Y Combinator logo. Is that necessary for this sort
of thing to be enforced?

------
mattl
you should edit the HTML and take down the phone number properly.

